# Tahiti Village Vegas



## Paula (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone, has anyone stayed at the Tahiti Village Timeshare Resort in Vegas, we are confirmed for one week through Interval. I know it's not on the strip but that doesn't bother us but is fairly close by and has a shuttle going every hour to many of the big hotels.  The floor plan of the unit Bora Bora looks wonderful and the pools look very inviting. That's about all we know so if anyone has been there recently please post the pros and cons, thanks, Paula, oh, and we will have our car with us so will visit the Hoover Dam and any other sites you can recommend.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 16, 2006)

This resort is new enough that there might not be anyone that has stayed there yet. For that matter, I'm not even 100% sure that they've had their first guest at this point. Last March when we were there, it still appeared to have some ways to go yet before being able to accept guests. 

As it is so new, I question how soon many of the amenities will be open. I have not found Consolidated to be the most honest or up front developer in the past.  Of course, all sales teams stretch the truth a bit but they really seem to go the distance, telling people the resort is being built on the "new" strip and that there will be no more developement on the "old" strip since all lots are occupied (even in the face of old resorts actively being demolished to build new resorts). 

From the plans, it appears to be a very nice resort with more amenities than offered by the average LV timeshare resort. Far more than what is offered by the TS resorts actually on the strip. I'm just not sure how many of those amenities will be in place in the next 12 months.


----------



## Paula (Sep 18, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> This resort is new enough that there might not be anyone that has stayed there yet. For that matter, I'm not even 100% sure that they've had their first guest at this point. Last March when we were there, it still appeared to have some ways to go yet before being able to accept guests.
> 
> As it is so new, I question how soon many of the amenities will be open. I have not found Consolidated to be the most honest or up front developer in the past.  Of course, all sales teams stretch the truth a bit but they really seem to go the distance, telling people the resort is being built on the "new" strip and that there will be no more developement on the "old" strip since all lots are occupied (even in the face of old resorts actively being demolished to build new resorts).
> 
> From the plans, it appears to be a very nice resort with more amenities than offered by the average LV timeshare resort. Far more than what is offered by the TS resorts actually on the strip. I'm just not sure how many of those amenities will be in place in the next 12 months.



DOUGP26364- Thanks for your review, OH dear, now I am worried, we booked it through II and have read other reviews on it, most are positive some negative, my husband reads all the reviews and then lets me know. I hope he read all the negative ones, !!!!! Didn't see any where it said resort was not fully open and operational, although did see other towers were to be built. I do so hope it isn't a construction site with only one portion open and no amenities available. I have never had any dealing with Consolidated, although I have emailed them three times to find out if they have free wireless INTERNET access in the units as of today's date I have not had a reply. We travel on from Vegas to the our bdrm unit at the Marriott timeshare Villas in Palm Desert for two weeks and we know that resort like the back of our hand. Thanks so much for posting. Paula


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 25, 2006)

*Took The Tahiti Village Timeshare Tour Recently.*

Click here for an account of our recent Las Vegas trip featuring a timeshare tour (for freebies) at Tahiti Village. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 25, 2006)

When is your reservation?  We are staying there the first full week of November, 2006.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 26, 2006)

Paula said:
			
		

> DOUGP26364- Thanks for your review, OH dear, now I am worried, we booked it through II and have read other reviews on it, most are positive some negative, my husband reads all the reviews and then lets me know. I hope he read all the negative ones, !!!!! Didn't see any where it said resort was not fully open and operational, although did see other towers were to be built. I do so hope it isn't a construction site with only one portion open and no amenities available. I have never had any dealing with Consolidated, although I have emailed them three times to find out if they have free wireless INTERNET access in the units as of today's date I have not had a reply. We travel on from Vegas to the our bdrm unit at the Marriott timeshare Villas in Palm Desert for two weeks and we know that resort like the back of our hand. Thanks so much for posting. Paula



Are you sure he's reading reviews for Tahati Village or Tahiti? They are different resorts with very similar names. Tahati Village is brand new and will be built from the ground up while Tahati was a apartment conversion. Tahati Village should be a much nicer resort with more amenities. At least it should be for the prices they quoted us a 18 months ago. They were wanting around $35,000 for a two bedroom unit while Marriott was asking less for a 3 bedroom unit with a far superior location.


----------



## Paula (Sep 26, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Are you sure he's reading reviews for Tahati Village or Tahiti? They are different resorts with very similar names. Tahati Village is brand new and will be built from the ground up while Tahati was a apartment conversion. Tahati Village should be a much nicer resort with more amenities. At least it should be for the prices they quoted us a 18 months ago. They were wanting around $35,000 for a two bedroom unit while Marriott was asking less for a 3 bedroom unit with a far superior location.



Dougp26364: Thanks for more info. All I know from the Interval site and the confirmation certificate the name of resort - TAHITI VILLAGE, UNIT NAME BORA, 7200 SOUTH LAS VEGAS BOULEVARD. It has a full kitchen, with dishwasher and in unit Laundry, Bdrm. K bd. This is what I found on their web site: Consolited Resorts: Tahiti Village is the newest jewel in the Consolidated Resorts, Inc. portfolio of 5 -Star Timeshare Resorts. This 27 acre master planned resort is located right on the famed Las Vegas Strip. The Tahitian themed resort includes 5 multi-unit residential towers surrounding a lushly landscaped courtyard with pools, hot tub, whirlpools, a lazy river, sand volleyball courts, a golf putting green, a reflecting pool with shade cabanas and other on-site amenities. Tahiti Village includes a 3-story, 42,000 square foot hotel style lobby and sales center building and a 6000 square foot 24-hour restaurant. Tahiti Village will be over 1 million square feet with buildings ranging from 5-8 stories in height when all phases are completed. 

Above was the description on their site so we hope it is the same resort which we have booked with Interval.    Thanks Paula


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 26, 2006)

That is the same information that is on our reservation and we have a Bora Bora unit.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2006)

Suggestion:  Why not call directly to the resort and ask some questions for some peace of mind?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 26, 2006)

Paula -

Take a look at the review for this resort (link to the TUG Resort Database at the top of this page). There is one review from someone who stayed in the first phase a few months ago. There is another review from a year ago by someone who appears to have stayed in one of the other two Las Vegas sister resorts, "Tahiti", not Tahiti Village.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 26, 2006)

Incidentally, Paula, to partially answer a question you posted on another site yesterday....

The three Las Vegas resorts owned by Consolidated are Tahiti, Tahiti Village and Club de Soleil. 

Tahiti Village advertises "Modem Lines in Room".


----------



## Paula (Sep 27, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Paula -
> 
> Take a look at the review for this resort (link to the TUG Resort Database at the top of this page). There is one review from someone who stayed in the first phase a few months ago. There is another review from a year ago by someone who appears to have stayed in one of the other two Las Vegas sister resorts, "Tahiti", not Tahiti Village.



Thanks Dave and to all the others who responded. I checked out Reviews on Tug and found two(2). Regarding the names of the other stops we were hoping it was going to stop at the Mirage, Bellagio etc, had a full knee replacement so walking the full length of the Strip is not an option so thought it great that there was a free shuttle. As far as the INTERNET is concerned I was hoping they would have Free Wireless Internet in the units, like we have in the Marriott; well will find out next week, thanks for all your help. Paula


----------



## MikeC1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula,

We own at TV in Vegas, but haven't used ours yet (we banked the first one with II).

Let us know how your trip goes and how the resort is to this point (since it is still under construction).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula,  Please let us know what you thing of the resort since you are going before us.  Also any pointers would be appreciated, including the push to do a timeshare presentation - really hate those, when they are high pressure!  We have 10 already.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 29, 2006)

Paula said:
			
		

> As far as the INTERNET is concerned I was hoping they would have Free Wireless Internet in the units, like we have in the Marriott; well will find out next week, thanks for all your help. Paula


It's not free. 

Wireless is available in all units and the public areas of the resort, but the cost is $35 for seven days or $10.99 per 24-hour period.

There is also a PC - only one - in the lobby in case you decide to leave your laptop at home.


----------



## MaryBeth09 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tahiti Village*

Hi - I just exchanged into Tahiti Village for Wed-Wed Easter Week 2007.  
Are they still doing construction?  Also, have a family of 5 and would like a quieter area of the resort - any particular location I should request?  Thanks for any help!  MaryBeth


----------



## Cheryl/Valencia Ca (Feb 5, 2007)

*Tahiti Village Review*

My family and I stayed there last October, at that time the resort had only been open a very short time and it showed. I do want to preface this by saying the resort is beautiful. 

We were not going to make the check in time so we called several times ro let them know. When we got there, the hotel had no clean rooms for us. We were the first of 3 families waiting to check in. We waited for over 90 minutes at 11:00 at night. The pool area is huge and well done. they were under alot of construction when we there, but we couldn't hear it on our room. The restaurant was not open, the gift shop, offered slightly more than vending machines. the continental breakfast was gas station food. I really think once the restaurant is open that will change. Bottom line, they just weren't ready for visitors.

Location will be better once the new mall goes in, now it's kind of in the middle of nowhere.....

The rooms are FAB. We stayed in Bora Bora, the Jacuzzi tub was huge. You get mid week cleaning. 

We'll go again after the dust has settled, and the restaurant, parking lot and lazy river are completed. It's just kind of half baked now. When it's done, it's going to a be great resort.


----------



## zazz (Feb 6, 2007)

Paula said:


> DOUGP26364- Thanks for your review, OH dear, now I am worried, we booked it through II and have read other reviews on it, most are positive some negative, my husband reads all the reviews and then lets me know. I hope he read all the negative ones, !!!!! Didn't see any where it said resort was not fully open and operational, although did see other towers were to be built. I do so hope it isn't a construction site with only one portion open and no amenities available. I have never had any dealing with Consolidated, although I have emailed them three times to find out if they have free wireless INTERNET access in the units as of today's date I have not had a reply. We travel on from Vegas to the our bdrm unit at the Marriott timeshare Villas in Palm Desert for two weeks and we know that resort like the back of our hand. Thanks so much for posting. Paula



For what its worth, I attended a presentation there Thursday last week.  There are a couple of buildings under construction, but they have the entire first phase open.  So you will have a pool and fitness room.


----------

